# Toro CCR 2000 high rev with choke pushed in



## japapoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Picked up this snowblower last year and was able to get it going by cleaning the carb. It always ran kinda smoky and stunk pretty bad like gas when running....what would cause this?

This year it starts right up with the choke pulled out. But when I push it in it revs so high it sounds like it's going to blow up. But it won't throw snow really with the choke pulled out and there's really no happy medium. I've been looking at forums all day and can't really find a good answer.

Thanks all!


----------



## japapoe (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a bit green on this and still looking for some help as to why this thing revs so darn high. Do I need to adjust 1 of the screws on the carb?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure the carb linkages are put back on right?


----------



## japapoe (Dec 15, 2013)

They should be. It worked fine all of last year. This just started this year when I pulled it out of storage. I had a friend help me last year with the carb and he knows what he's doing. He's not nearby anymore to help that's why I've turned to you guys. I appreciate the help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

do you have a tachometer so you can check the rpm its running at


----------



## japapoe (Dec 15, 2013)

no I don't have a tach but it's running a LOT higher than it should.


----------



## japapoe (Dec 15, 2013)

When I just barely push the choke in it goes crazy high


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Check your linkage again and maybe there is a adjustment screw that needs adjusted for the RPM.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Find your service manual online and check that out also.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

sounds like the governor linkage is stuck


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Make shure the linkage rod is on wright first. If it is then I think your carb is gumed up. the rear butterfly on the carb should move freely with moter off and spring shoude snap butterfly shut. if not take carb off and give it a good cleaning. These carbs are very easy to clean. There is a vid on you tube if you need help with that. one other thing that could have happen is a mouse made a home where the governor is. The governor is only a plastic waight. At worst case you need a new carb.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

There should be a simple adjustment for high speed on your throttle linkage. Probably a "throttle stop screw." The tough part with some of these 2 strokes is getting at the carburetor. If you have the shroud off, you should be able to see the adjustment where it attaches to the throttle plate. MH


----------

